# Some practice work



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Here are some goblets that I have been practicing to improve on skill 
the short one is made out of a Elm branch that the road crew cut, and the taller one is some fruit wood cherry form our orchard, Both are finished with boiled linseed oil.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice looking Rick.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Beautiful pieces Rick !


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job my friend good job.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Those look fantastic! I would be interested in hearing how you turned that skewed ring on the larger one? It certainly gives it a bit more interest appeal!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Practice work? Looks like you are a bit beyond the practice work. Very nice indeed and I too am interested in that skewed ring technique.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

dustmaker said:


> Those look fantastic! I would be interested in hearing how you turned that skewed ring on the larger one? It certainly gives it a bit more interest appeal!


Agreed, how did you do that one?


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh my That's not a skewed ring thing sorry for the photo, would be very cool if it was,, its a loose ring cocked sideways so it shows that its loose. but thanks now I need to figure out how to do the skewed thing,,I guess I could glue it that way!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Rick those are pretty good looking goblets especially the second one for just practice.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice, Rick!


----------

